# Elbert Honey Co



## ginn68 (Apr 14, 2010)

Where are they out of? Do you have a link?


----------



## Neal 48 (Jun 28, 2010)

When I spoke to them, they said their stock was derivitive trom the Koehnen's Queens stock.

Their site is: http://www.eberthoney.com/QueenBees.html


----------



## mwyatt (Mar 28, 2006)

It's Ebert and they are from Iowa. I know Phil and he is about as honest as can be. They are a family business and he runs a lot of hives with his sons. Good man.


----------



## Blessed Farms (Jun 12, 2012)

Purchased a couple of queens form Ebert Queens. They arrived the next day and all appeared healthy. Adam was easy to deal with and providing they do well, will order from them again.


----------

